# open c minor tuning on a 7 string



## varanus (May 7, 2018)

I'm probably in the wrong part to be asking this but i just joined. Anyways, I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to tune a seven string to open c minor, if at all possible. would the low b be tuned to g?


----------



## Winspear (May 8, 2018)

You can tune any guitar to anything  
You have the following notes to pick from: C, Eb, G. 
You can put them wherever you like, in whatever octave you like. Be creative. That's the fun of open tunings. 
A typical approach would be to have the popular CGCGCEb with a low G, yes. 
If you want to go below the usual C, low G would be a good idea. Hard to get a good sound from an octave down C without a 30" scale length and big strings. 

But I would suggest experimenting away from the CGCGCEb 6 string portion. It's fun, but only having the Eb on top is missing out on some cool sounds I think. You can get some really fun results reducing the range of the tuning by sticking an Eb in the middle. 
Try CGCEbGCEb , or GCGCEbGC


----------



## bostjan (May 8, 2018)

Like @Winspear said, you can tune a seven string a lot of different ways. But, if you are already accustomed to C2 G2 C3 G3 C4 Eb4, it might make the transition easier if you add a string on either the top or bottom. Adding a low G gives you a tremendously low note that will lend itself to inverted power chords that sound very thick and heavy. Going for a high G, you'd have access to a lot of close-interval piano-like chords on the treble strings.

If I were you, I'd start with those and also try the other ideas and just have fun with it™


----------



## EverDream (May 8, 2018)

Winspear said:


> Try CGCEbGCEb


----------



## Bobro (Jun 26, 2018)

EverDream said:


>


yeah another vote for that one, sweet! One-finger barres for power chords down below, and that characteristic minor third is doubled, very nice.


----------



## NateFalcon (Jun 27, 2018)

My buddy Sean Frenette (look him up!!!) uses a 3 sting (yes, 3) acoustic with different tunings and makes Yngwie need to brush up...seriously, look up “Vienna Waterfalls” if you want to see some jaw dropping stuff...

Another close friend, Michael Mandrell (look him up!!! lol) is a world-class guitarist who uses different open Celtic and Indian tunings -‘Returning and Returned’ is one of my all time favorite albums. Alternate tunings are a fun new world...I’m blessed to have some AMAZING guitarists as friends. I couldn’t even hold these guys nuts lol


----------

